
Mongoid - A Ruby ODM Framework For MongoDB - sant0sk1
http://mongoid.org/
======
weeksie
I actually quite like how the associations are named the same as they are in
ActiveRecord. It seems like it would make migrating to Mongo a bit less futzy-
abouty than with MongoMapper.

------
oomkiller
Looks pretty cool, alot like mongo_mapper, but there are some interesting
things in there. One of them is chaining criteria, that looks pretty cool.

------
ericb
Cool project. Name-wise, I'm not sure a play off an offensive term is much
less offensive than the term itself, though.

